# What would you do?



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I know what a lot of you are going to say "kill him with kindness" but that is NOT me

Situation: About a month ago we had a early morning fire drill up on the medical floor.

I was working in ER along with another co worker and by the time I got up to the other floor they called "all clear" just as I got to the other end of the hall.

The co worker shouted out " Well Susan better late than never" which got a whole group of nurse's aids to laugh at me. Now I had been sick and it was my first day back so I was feeling bad to begin with. I told the co worker I did not appreciate what he did and said I am feeling bad and I found it rude for you to make me the butt of a joke. He does this to people all the time just so he can get a laugh.

The next day I said Good Morning to him and got a very rude Morning back from him and since that day he has not talked to me.

I talked to my boss today about that and some other stuff and she called him down to her office. He said he is not going to talk to me unless it involves work (which he only talks about that if he HAS to)

IMO this makes for a very hostile enviroment at work. No she can't force him to talk to me (not that I would want her to). He said when I first started there I barely would talk to him (which had long since changed) so he is paying me back.

I find the whole thing immature and petty but it does bother me that he is allowed to act out his personal feeling at work.

That and some other things that did not get resolved are making me want to quit. 

Any solutions?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This is an HR issue, not a supervisor issue..

A good HR department in a hospital wouldn't want this going on..

Myself though, I'd walk up to him and ask him what his problem was...


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^ that or whoop his silly sissy rear end in the parking lot after work! LOLOL 

No don't do that, that's what guys do cause we drag our knuckles. I think the suggestion for contacting the HR dept, is in good order. Supervisors usually try to gloss over the stuff your talking about because it shows they are incompetent in managing their staff.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

oh boy if I go to HR the [content deleted] will hit the fan with my supervisor big time


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> This is an HR issue, not a supervisor issue..
> 
> A good HR department in a hospital wouldn't want this going on..
> 
> Myself though, I'd walk up to him and ask him what his problem was...


 
Well I already ask what his problem was: It is pay back to me Which he plainly said in front of my boss


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah.. you're in a bad spot.. he's already mad you went to a super.. but if he can't act like an adult and be professional, then you really have no other option..


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^ than to whoop tail^^^


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

HR really needs to hear "Its in retaliation for when....." , perhaps when he realizes you dont play that ^&** at work he will either straighten up or move to a different part of the system like in chief towel folder or sheet washer!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

You said you weren't feeling well and it sounds as if you verbally bit him, when he perhaps he had no intention of being rude, but playful..some folks don't "do" playful..soooooooo. perhaps his feelings were hurt, and he considers you to be a grumpy person...
But..
If it were me, I'd apologize for being a grump, explain that he caught me at a bad time and see if we can't get along..


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Trouble is he is well liked at the place because he plays the big goof ball always making people laugh, everybodys buddy type thing. Me on the other hand am known to be standoffish, keep to myself. I am the type that goes to work NOT to make friends and be everybody's buddy because I find that bites you in the butt. So I keep to myself and people say I am not friendly. Sigh I don't see a solution here


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Just remember what you are there for and keep your eye on the prize. Don't let him know it bothers you and keep saying Good Morning. We all work for money and to pay bills not to be friends. If you make friends along the way that's a good thing but other wise just keep moving forward to your goals.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

bostonlesley said:


> You said you weren't feeling well and it sounds as if you verbally bit him, when he perhaps he had no intention of being rude, but playful..some folks don't "do" playful..soooooooo. perhaps his feelings were hurt, and he considers you to be a grumpy person...
> But..
> If it were me, I'd apologize for being a grump, explain that he caught me at a bad time and see if we can't get along..


 
Well I explained to him when it happened that I was not feeling well. I doubt if his feelings were hurt and he doesn't consider me grumpy he says I get upset easily about nothing.

I have nothing to apologize for IMO. I told him the truth about why I was upset. He just can't deal with it except by payback.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

tambo said:


> Just remember what you are there for and keep your eye on the prize. Don't let him know it bothers you and keep saying Good Morning. We all work for money and to pay bills not to be friends. If you make friends along the way that's a good thing but other wise just keep moving forward to your goals.


TY Tambo but I don't say Good Morning and to get my head bit off. In a way I find it quite amuseing tht someone can be so immature


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Just go there do what you got to do and go home.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Some good information there. I am already exploring my options on taking SS now at 64. It would certainly be better to wait until 65 as I need my insurance but we will see if I can last it out.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

tambo said:


> Just go there do what you got to do and go home.


 
Yep that is what I have to do unless I go to HR which will piss my supervisor off big time. Right now I don't see that as an option but if it get worse I will have no choice.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It seems like if I ever went to the Sup. they always took the other persons side no matter what and made me look like the bad guy. My hard worked paid off because I finally got a better job and left the Dept. They finally saw who the trouble maker was. It turned out better for me in the end. I kept my head down did what I had to do until I could do something better.

Don't make a permanent decision in a temporary situation. Don't let emotions make permanent decisions for you either.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't do anything,,,,but then,,I wouldn't care either,,

guess maybe I'm kinda cold hearted,,,,(need to work on that)...

:icecream:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

starjj said:


> Trouble is he is well liked at the place because he plays the big goof ball always making people laugh, everybodys buddy type thing. Me on the other hand am known to be standoffish, keep to myself. I am the type that goes to work NOT to make friends and be everybody's buddy because I find that bites you in the butt. So I keep to myself and people say I am not friendly. Sigh I don't see a solution here


It seems both methods bite you in the butt.

What works for me is paste the stupid smile on my face, be friendly and participate in their stupid banter when I have to and humor them. Doesn't mean we're friends or they're in my personal business. It means I'm not offended and I don't offend them and there's no workplace drama involving me. I'm the happy perky one steering clear of trouble.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

starjj said:


> ... So I keep to myself...


I think you answered your own question (which we often do). If you normally keep to yourself, it shouldn't be that hard to keep doing it until you reach 65. 

If it was me, I would probably be vindictive and get him back if and when the opportunity arose. 

I would also start a retirement countdown. Every morning I would mark off 1 day, then I'd smile all the way to work.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

He ll feel better if you stoop down to his level so he can play with you in the mud. Don't do it, and don't let him roll over you. U got more spunk in you than that, I think.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Now that I'm seeing a little more of the picture.... 

There's a difference between being friends with people at work, and playing nice with others... I work in a building full of people that all pretty much keep to their selves.. You say hi, they don't even glance your way and walk on.. like they never hear you.. Like zombies.... 

I've been around these people for 7 years.... It's not enjoyable... All you can do is keep saying hi so you don't feel rude...

But what makes work "fun" if you wanna call it that... is at least being nice.. and not fake either... Just the courteous hello, maybe a little weather talk, or what ever..... You don't have to give up your life secrets.. Just try and always have a smile, and be the first to say hi... or please do say hi back.. 

I don't like politics in any office, but sadly we all gota play the game if we want to fit and succeed. Even with the people you don' get along with.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

It's kinda like having a bedside manner to keep your patients calm and comfortable. Think of your coworkers as mental patients running loose on your shift.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Here's my view: I say Hi to people that don't reply more than 3/4ths of the time. I pretty much wipe them off my list of communication.

That is why I get my rep at work as being standoffish. 

This happens everyday at the hospital. People just don't acknowledge you. There are some outstanding people that do and I appreciate them but I am not someone that is going to keep saying Hello or Good Morning to someone that just walks on by.

My supervisor has the opposite approach. She will say Hello to someone get no acknowledgement and make it a point of saying Hello to that person everyday.

Sorry I am just not wired that way. It is rude IMO to just not even acknowledge a person. You can mumble a hello or say morning but say something. Don't just keep walking like I am invisible.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Laura said:


> It's kinda like having a bedside manner to keep your patients calm and comfortable. Think of your coworkers as mental patients running loose on your shift.


Many qualify


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd call my friend in the sanitation company, but hey I'm from Jerzey.  LOL

I like Tambo's and Moon River's advice. Do what you've always done.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think you can make a good outcome out of going up the chain. If you don't irritate the guy more, you will irritate your supervisor.

You don't have to work with him for a REALLY long time (long enough though!), just long enough to have the retirement you WANT. So, I'd suggest that every time you see him, you visualize him standing there in nothing but a wet diaper, with his thumb in his mouth. And if THAT doesn't make you feel better, then it probably IS time to retire.

Mon


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

I don't really see a problem here . Ignore this person except for necessary work related conversation .


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

The phrase "Don't sweat the small stuff" comes to mind. You "told" on him for something that sounds kind of petty to me, but want him to exchange pleasantries, etc with you? Actually, he should pretty much leave you alone now, so I don't get what the problem is either. If he won't communicate with you at all about WORK related stuff (if you have to work directly WITH him at times) that could be a problem. But if he chooses to not interact with you on a personal level now, well, that's his choice and he's not breaking any rules. He just needs to do his job well. 

We all have to pick our battles. For me, I would never take things to the boss unless it involved theft, or the person was verbally or physically abusive, or tried to bully me in some way, etc. I worked as a temp for 8 years, and have learned to deal with all kinds of people. (Sometimes temps are treated very badly at some companies.)
I try to just live/work by "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you" and also "Don't sweat the small stuff". And sometimes I've had to apologize.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Actually Summerdaze I didn't "tell" on him at all. I approached him directly as to why I was upset. The supervisor was aware of it from him (something I was not even aware of). HE told her about it when it happened and told her then he was not going to talk to me except for work related stuff (and by the way he AVOIDS doing that in an obvious way). Something I did not mention he has gotten people that USE to talk to me to now NOT talk to me and if I say hi to them they say nothing. I can't prove this of course but it doesn't make for a pleasant day.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am in a similar situation; where one male employee has made things very difficult.

I am cordial, but our 'work relationship' is NOTHING like it was before.
I am professional, insomuch that the guests would have NO idea that I'd rather hit him with my Jeep than look at him.
I am doing my job above reproach.

SO.......when HE acts like a tool......he's only exposing himself. 
And it's only a matter of time before he self destructs.

I am sorry you are going thru this.
That joke? Well, that's CLASSIC BULLYING and 'work place' hostility.
I'd look into their 'zero tolerance' policy.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry if I misunderstood how the sequence of the events unfolded. You said he teased you, you didn't think it was funny and told him so. Next day you get the silent treatment. Then you said that yesterday, you talked to your boss about it and some other things, and she called him down to her office. And he said he's not going to talk to you unless it's work related. Made it sound like you (even if you talked about other things as well) complained about him to your boss, who in turn called him down to her office with you there, and in front of you and your boss said that he wasn't going to talk to you anymore unless it was work related. There's nothing in between those sentences that let me know whether you were or weren't there, or if you left at some point, and your boss related to you his sentiments about dealing with you later, or what. So I apologize if I misunderstood what you were saying.
Once feathers are ruffled, sometimes it's unpleasant for a while until they work out their hurt. Life would be easier if folks weren't so easily offended these days. And I'm not meaning just you, Star, but just in general. 
If he doesn't want to talk to you, he really doesn't have to. Hopefully that won't interfere with the actual work that has to get done. You don't have to like each other in order to work together, you both just have to be able to do your jobs. 
And I don't believe that one person can get others to not talk to you. (sounds like 3rd grade here) He has related his experience to some extent with his friends/coworkers, and THEY have decided to act this way. He can't MAKE them DO or NOT DO ANYTHING regarding you. Free will and all that.

I hope you won't let this stuff mess up your retirement. You'll always regret that you didn't hang in there a little longer. You've worked long and hard to have the kind of retirement that YOU want. You can do this!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

summerdaze said:


> And I don't believe that one person can get others to not talk to you. (sounds like 3rd grade here)


One person can work up a slander campaign, stir up enough dissention, 'tell people' what they are hearing 'tell people' what they are seeing and if the puke sack spinning the lies is charismatic? He will have everyone eating out of his hand before you know it.
NEVER EVER under estimate the 'power' of a full blown Sociopath / Anti-Social personality disorder.

Yes, it IS so 3rd grade.
BUT there are SO MANY folks out there that are SO easily led, or don't want to be on the 'bullies receiving end'.

It's sad, and sick, all at the same time.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

You, OP, are there to do your job. Just do it well to the best of your ability and on a professional manner. Be pleasant and keep a smile on your face (even when your deepest desire to slap someone).

That guy acted in an unprofessioal manner and you responded unprofessionally. The only response necessay was a small smile.

In the future, when dealing with this person, give him his way. Only speak to him regarding the work you share. But, continue to be professionally cordial to other fellow employees.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> One person can work up a slander campaign, stir up enough dissention, 'tell people' what they are hearing 'tell people' what they are seeing and if the puke sack spinning the lies is charismatic? He will have everyone eating out of his hand before you know it.
> NEVER EVER under estimate the 'power' of a full blown Sociopath / Anti-Social personality disorder.
> 
> Yes, it IS so 3rd grade.
> ...


I know there are troublemakers who are very smart and devious, and who have a way with deceiving others. But they still have to make the decision themselves on whether they are going to respond to someone who has spoken to them or not. If Star "good mornings" them each and every day, and they walk on by like they never heard her, THEY are making the choice every day to be rude to her, no matter what dude said to them. And he's not going to be with these people every time they diss her, so it's on THEM. 
I would just continue to be myself, no matter WHAT one coworker thinks. If others want to get to know me, great. If they want to make decisions to not get to know me based on what another has said, it's on THEM. And it's also THEIR loss! :gaptooth:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> One person can work up a slander campaign, stir up enough dissention, 'tell people' what they are hearing 'tell people' what they are seeing and if the puke sack spinning the lies is charismatic? He will have everyone eating out of his hand before you know it.
> NEVER EVER under estimate the 'power' of a full blown Sociopath / Anti-Social personality disorder.
> 
> Yes, it IS so 3rd grade.
> ...


 
Yeah those are the sheep following the jackass lol. Some are easily led. No one wants to be the bullie's next target.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

starjj said:


> Many qualify


Most of the volunteers at work are not my choice and they have brain damage or other mental issues. There's one particularly obnoxious one. My friends with masters and doctorates and licenses qualifying and giving them the right to diagnose passionately call him an A-hole. 

I finally figured out how to preempt and shut him down before he starts. When he walks in the door, my car alarm goes off. "Whoa, who set off my car's jerk alert, D?" Look right at him with a smile as I turn it off. He doesn't stick around to give me a bunch of crap. It beats losing my smile.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

First of all I probably would not have gone to my boss because somebody wasnt talking to me, thats lame. You were right to tell him he was out of line and it should have stopped there. he doesn't have to talk to you and you dont have to talk to him. Just do your job to the best of your ability and save the socializing and the drama for after work.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I was wondering WHY everyone said I went to the boss about him not talking to me. First of all she knew all about it from HIM already. It came up when I was talking to her about something else NOT related. I see where I typed it as though it appears I went to her about him. I didn't even know she knew about it and that he already told her he was not going to talk to me. So whom would you say tattled on whom and who is the immature one that decided he wasn't going to talk to me because he tired to make me look like a fool in front of people. However you are ALL right he doesn't have to talk to me unless it is regarding work and as long as I know how we stand the same can be said for me. As they say there is his story my story and somewhere in the middle there is the truth (as that is true of all stories)


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Just going by what I read. Its tough to see how that could have been interpreted any other way :shrug:;



> The next day I said Good Morning to him and got a very rude Morning back from him and since that day he has not talked to me.
> 
> *I talked to my boss today about that and some other stuff and she called him down to her office*


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Twobottom said:


> Just going by what I read. Its tough to see how that could have been interpreted any other way :shrug:;


Um I already said I made a mistake in typing I can draw blood if that will help. I don't mind different opinions but I hate when someone has to harp on a point when I plainly said I may not of typed it correctly and that I had went back and saw my mistake.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I would go to HR because this guy is creating a hostile work environment for you. As for your supervisor getting upset about you doing that? If your supervisor had dealt with it properly you would have to go to HR.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I feel that you will do well with the jerk in the future! 

Keep that small smile on your face as it will make him wonder what you are thinking.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dutchie said:


> I would go to HR because this guy is creating a hostile work environment for you. As for your supervisor getting upset about you doing that? If your supervisor had dealt with it properly you would have to go to HR.


Amen

I went to the OWNER of my restaurant 2 weeks before things went off the rails and BEGGED him for a meeting with me and the 2 causing problems.
I could SEE what was coming down the road.
He never scheduled that meeting.

The night he EXPLODED on me I reminded him *I* asked for a meeting 2 weeks ago, and he gave me some lame excuse why it didn't happen AND THEN BLAMED ME (I took a large party when 'he wanted to have the meeting'....when I tried to give it to one of the other servers, but he INSISTED in front of others, I take it because he thought I could give them the best service).

6-8 people, GOOD high quality people are looking for new jobs because of this ONE bully JA.
And he has the owner eating out of his hand.
Stupid.
Just stupid.

Star......document, take photos on your phone if you can.
Use the right buzz words with HR (HOSTILE work environment / Feel INTIMIDATED-BULLIED) and they will pay attention if they are worth their salt.
At the very least, if they fire you, you have documentation.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Well the other part of the story and I will make this less wordy than before. Supervisor controls the schedule (of course). Supervisor ha a history (everyone sees it) of having her favorites (they vary). Right now another co-worker is her favorite (funny that this co worker just HAPPENS to bring her a cup of coffee every break) Said co worker has now gotten both her and mine favorite hours bumping me to different hours. When I went to the boss to question why I was bumped off a schedule I have had for 4 years she had no good excuse other than to say it is all day hours. Last month she did the same thing to me and said it was a mistake and she would correct it this schedule (which of course didn't happen) THAT is what I originally was talking to her about when the other subjext came up.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

"You have to work with your coworkers, you don't have to like them, BUT, there will be no intimidation". This is what we were told by HR....James


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Yo're pbviously NOT happy there, lady and your expectations (of others) s reflected in your attitude of 3rd grade "tit for tat" actions. You say good morning, they do not repsond, so you quit greeting them cause they are "rude". Maybe you are like me and have a very soft voice and many people cannot hear what I say most of the times, or mayve they had their minds of something really important and/or persohal. Everybody cannot and will not live up to your expectations,m e.i. what you consider rude may not bee seen as rude by others.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

starjj said:


> I know what a lot of you are going to say "kill him with kindness" but that is NOT me
> 
> Situation: About a month ago we had a early morning fire drill up on the medical floor.
> 
> ...


Correct response:
"Sorry about that; I was busy shaving your mom's Adam's apple".


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If it were me, I'd go on like nothing had happened and wouldn't say a word.
Rise above it, and be the bigger person
Just my opinion


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I suggest that you pretty much ignore him as much as you can. Be polite and don't let him rattle you. Him being able to rattle you is what fuels the fire to make him want to keep it up. It isn't so much fun for him if he can't get a reaction. Your not caring when he makes fun is not the reaction he wants to see. 

(Someone once told me that the opposite of "I love you" is not "I hate you". It's, "I don't care".)

I suspect that if he can't get what he wants from you by picking at you or being immature, he'll move on to something or someone more interesting. 

If it comes to a point where it's not possible to work with this person, then HR would be the next visit, but... I doubt I'd make those kind of waves without being fully prepared to quit. Sounds like that's coming anyway, so I'd do my best to hang in there with the days being marked off the calendar as they go by. 

It could happen that he'll move on to another person that will bring back both barrels blazing (figuratively speaking) and he could get his little narrow behind in a pinch he can't joke his way out of. Could happen. 

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Bellyman said:


> I suggest that you pretty much ignore him as much as you can. Be polite and don't let him rattle you. Him being able to rattle you is what fuels the fire to make him want to keep it up. It isn't so much fun for him if he can't get a reaction. Your not caring when he makes fun is not the reaction he wants to see.
> 
> (Someone once told me that the opposite of "I love you" is not "I hate you". It's, "I don't care".)
> 
> ...


And, remember to keep a small smile on your face when he is around. A twinkle in your eyes won't hurt either. He'll wonder what you know that he doesn't.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

starjj said:


> That and some other things that did not get resolved are making me want to quit.
> Any solutions?


It sounds like this is one of several other issues making you unhappy and stressed at work. Stress can take it's toll on your health. It may be time to seek something less stressful and more positive for you.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh my. Humor in a hospital is a blessing....even when inappropriate or far fetched. Mend that fence....you might need him another time...and there is no more important environment for you to have each other's back.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Keep smiling, it will make them wonder what you're up to..


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Monday I went to the supervisor and asked for a copy of the harrassment policy. We HAVE to ask the supervisor first BEFORE going to HR plus I knew she would think I was going behind her back if I did go to HR without asking her. Well she got her back all up and was really nasty about it but she gave me a copy but of course she is treating me like crap. She went on vacation for the rest of this week. Someone here said just imagine him in diapers and sucking his thumb and amazingly that does work. Everytime he looks at me I have a silly smile on my face lol.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Nobody wants to mess with the porcupine with the crazy smile on her face. :thumb:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

starjj said:


> Monday I went to the supervisor and asked for a copy of the harrassment policy. We HAVE to ask the supervisor first BEFORE going to HR plus I knew she would think I was going behind her back if I did go to HR without asking her. Well she got her back all up and was really nasty about it but she gave me a copy but of course she is treating me like crap. She went on vacation for the rest of this week. Someone here said just imagine him in diapers and sucking his thumb and amazingly that does work. Everytime he looks at me I have a silly smile on my face lol.


You know that smile is going to drive his imagination nuts! :hobbyhors


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

starjj said:


> Monday I went to the supervisor and asked for a copy of the harrassment policy. We HAVE to ask the supervisor first BEFORE going to HR plus I knew she would think I was going behind her back if I did go to HR without asking her. Well she got her back all up and was really nasty about it but she gave me a copy but of course she is treating me like crap. She went on vacation for the rest of this week. Someone here said just imagine him in diapers and sucking his thumb and amazingly that does work. Everytime he looks at me I have a silly smile on my face lol.


[YOUTUBE]257Cmj0s2q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think she should go to HR unless him not talking to her directly affects her ability to do her job. An "uncomfortable" work environment is not a reason to complain to HR, and it will make her look like a whiner. 

OP, you've already said you don't want to be chatty and buddy-buddy with people, so why is this a problem? 

Work is for work, not social hour. Unless something is directly affecting your performance at work, then let it go.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

starjj said:


> Well she got her back all up and was really nasty about it but she gave me a copy but of course she is treating me like crap. .


Seems to me that she is lacking the professionalism or maturity to be a supervisor.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Do not go to HR. That's my advice. 

Being a completely different person, I wouldn't have been embarrassed by his remark..I would have had my own smarty pants response. BUT that's me.

Release whatever you have going on in you about it. Smile like a cheshire cat. Live for the moment and the future, not grinding away about 10 seconds of your life when you were offended.

You've already wasted however many hours on this idiot. Your time is more important than that.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I like this ^^^^^ Don't let anyone steal your joy!


----------

